# hmoobh8wj floor



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

making a small 4X4 for my young birds... im thinking of putting flat metal screen. but i cant find any of it so im planning to put Flattened Expanded Steel,13 Gauge.. would this still work?


http://www.tractorsupply.com/sheet-metal/flattened-expanded-steel-13-gauge-3506801


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> making a small 4X4 for my young birds... im thinking of putting flat metal screen. but i cant find any of it so im planning to put Flattened Expanded Steel,13 Gauge.. would this still work?
> 
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/sheet-metal/flattened-expanded-steel-13-gauge-3506801


that will work ...but the price is kind high for a 2 by 1

i have seen 4by8 that was at a great price ..forgot where tho...

remember the bigger the better ...you will regret not making it bigger


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

also can any wild animal break it


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> also can any wild animal break it


i dont think so


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

anyone else use this as there floor?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

yes I used that for my loft it will work fine but I bought from a mfg not a store the price wa about 80 bucks cut 4x8 piece


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

no wild animal can get in?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

no I stapled them down not only that but my rear wall sits on top of it and each of the section walls sits on top look on my loft build you can clearly see what I am talking about.but the other part is that I have a dog and the front and sides are protected by him but the rear is open and no critters yet


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i use that for my floor and i got them at a better price i bought them in 4 by 8 and they cost me 37 bucks each.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

make sure u coat it first or paint it cause sometimes they come really sharp.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

where can i buy better one at.... ?
try home d and lowe they say they don't sell. my other chose was t.supply.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> where can i buy better one at.... ?
> try home d and lowe they say they don't sell. my other chose was t.supply.


Try craigslist or a metal supply company or a metal scrap yard? expanded metal, metal grating, bar grating, cat walk


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

k i live in mi


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

You can also use the metal shelving being sold in Lowes or Home depot, just make sure its the one for pantry not closet because the gap is smaller, if you want to step on it you just need to make sure you have enough joist to step on. Thats if you can't find any expanded metal. Hope this help.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

cam i use this a floor base for my pigeon? im gonna make a 2by4 in the mid so i can walk in if i need to. but i dont think i will need to go in if i have to clean. what you guys think? 

which is better 1/4 or 1/2?

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202515242/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202515240/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&superSkuId=202938906


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I would def go with the half inch. If you use the smaller stuff you might as well make it a solid wood floor, as everything and more will get caught and stuck in it. In our loft we have the 1/2 stuff on the floor and it gets covered with feathers and droppings and is real pain to clean. For my next loft I will be using the 1/2" x 1" wire on the floor


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

k so i came home from work. i told my dad i want to use the Flattened Expanded for the floor. so i guess my dad went to go buy some Galvanized Cage Wire - 1/2x1.

what you guys think of this as a floor?


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

I have expanded metal on the floors of my racing sections. I bought them off craigslist from a guy that used them at Burning Man. They were welded with angle iron along the edges and a flat bar in the middle. They're very heavy and hold me up (210 lbs) fine. If you don't have angle iron welded around it, you'll need to install joists around the edges and two more joists spaced equally to keep it from sagging. My buddy did this and it worked out well for him without having to extend his loft. I needed to extend mine as the expanded metal pieces sat between joists rather than on top.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

read post above you


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

HmoobH8wj said:


> k so i came home from work. i told my dad i want to use the Flattened Expanded for the floor. so i guess my dad went to go buy some Galvanized Cage Wire - 1/2x1.
> 
> what you guys think of this as a floor?


This is what I will be using. Cost effective and will get the job done. Anything else is to small and you would be better off with a solid floor.........


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are talking about hardware cloth. I think others thought that you meant the heavier metal. Anyway, the 1/4 that you posted is only 23 gauge. That's not heavy, and anything can chew through it. Too light. You need heavier.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

this what my dad got me.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I only have 2' across the back of my loft in wire, the other 4 is plywood. I used 1/4x1/4 at first, it was a disaster. Crap clogged up, and you cant scrape harware cloth. I realized how weak it was when I cut it out with a pocket knife to replace it with the wire like you posted. Im pleased with the 1/2''x1'' wire.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The gauge is good, but rodents and snakes can get in 1X1/2 inch.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

so im i be good to use as a base floor? im just worry. i really hope nothing can get in to eat my yb.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

HmoobH8wj said:


> so im i be good to use as a base floor? im just worry. i really hope nothing can get in to eat my yb.


Yes you will be fine  the only other option is a solid floor. any smaller wire and it is a mess. now get it built


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

k will it done. hope nothing can get in. lols will post a picture tomorrow.


----------

